Ask HN: People who work 12+ hour days. What do you do for all that time? - threwnaway
======
coolspot
People who really work 12+ hours a day don't have time to read this question
on HN.

People who spend 12+ hours a day at work will not give you answers you wanted
(they spend 12+ hours refreshing HN).

------
tinktank
I work, on average, 12 hours a day that ends up being structured as follows:

1\. IC work - 6- 8 hours. 2\. meetings/co-ordination/email - 2 hours. 3\.
Further learning/research - 1 hour 4\. HN/Reddit/news - 1 hour.

------
hatcherdogg
I work around 14 hours a day, 7 days a week. Activities include deliveries,
research, planning, and hourly impromptu operational check-in's. 5-6 times a
week, I shop for and prepare team meals as well.

This schedule allows for 2-3 hours for exercise, relaxation, netflix and
hopefully chill.

